# je cherche à télécharger MacOs 7.6



## Boris (4 Avril 2000)

Ce système n'est pas sur le site d'Apple! Où pourrai-je le trouver ?
Merci


----------



## szamcha (4 Avril 2000)

Les systèmes donnés gratuitement par Apple ne vont que jusq'au 7.5.5.
Le 7.6 est donc payant ... mais plus commercialisé par Apple, seule solution : d'occaz.

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Boris (5 Avril 2000)

Merci de votre réponse! 
Je voudrai donc savoir où télécharger le 7.5.5 (sur le site d'Apple, ça s'arrête au 7.0.1!!)
Sinon, avez-vous des plans d'occaz? (Sites...)
Re-merci!


----------



## leo (5 Avril 2000)

Salut!

tu peux télécharger macos 7.5.3 version française depuis la page suivante http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/artnum/n11270


----------



## Boris (5 Avril 2000)

Merci Léo!
Tant que j'y suis, si quelqun aurai le 7.6 à vendre.....


----------

